# Do shrimp have a bioload?



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like to know if shrimp have a bioload, Amano shrimp inparticular. If they do how many would i be able to put in my *nearly*, fully stocked 15 gallon? Thanks.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

IME yes, but EXTREMELY minimal. I doubt you will notice any changes in water parameters. I have tanks with hundreds of shrimp that are 'maxed out' when it comes to fish stocking. I have never noticed a change when adding shrimp to a tank. in fact its 100% beneficial as long as the colony is self sustaining.


----------



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

So if i had 16 fish in my 15 gallon (some big, some small) i could have about 10 shrimp?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

shoot i have 10 fish in a 10 gallon with about 100 RCS breeding away in it. The biggest concern is feeding the shrimp and the possibility of over feeding, resulting in water problems.


----------



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok i dont want too many as in the UK they are about £1.50 each! (which is quite expensive for a shrimp). I have enough algae in my tank anyway that i cannot get to but im sure they can feast on that. I have 2 shrimp already and they loveee feeding on it, so cool beans


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

what type of shrimp are you planning on? IME RCS dont each much algae, but Amanos do.


----------



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

Amanos


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet  go for it


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

BTW your shrimp are WAY cheep compared to what i have to pay for them...


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had my 11 Amano shrimp for about a week. I don't see them touching the little bit of algae I have. But they sure come out when I drop wafers for the plecos and cory cats! They grab pcs and run off. Lol. They are lucky I like shrimp and didn't just buy them for maintanance alone!


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

ALL animals have a bioload. It's just that the amount varies.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think taking into consideration their activity level more than bioload would be more a concern with a small tank like this.

I wouldn't put more than maybe 3 or 4 in a 15 gal tank.

Otherwise I think your fish will need the equivalent of "air traffic controllers" to keep them from constantly ending up in head on collisions of the Amano kind. :hihi:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think taking into consideration their activity level more than bioload would be more a concern with a small tank like this.
> 
> I wouldn't put more than maybe 3 or 4 in a 15 gal tank.
> 
> Otherwise I think your fish will need the equivalent of "air traffic controllers" to keep them from constantly ending up in head on collisions of the Amano kind. :hihi:


With fishes lateral line I really doubt it would be a problem

As a general rule if your tank isnt allready overstocked then adding shrimp, even a lot is not going to tip the balance.


----------

